# who built this?



## woodsmith (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello folks

been busy with other projects around the farm and I am sure you missed me...lol

awhile back I was watching someone build a table and got some images for ideas, would love to chat with the builder to figure out some dimensions and how he did it's.

I am attaching an image of the table the member built. I have my table top built (slabs are together) but no other work, its 12ft x 38 and 39 at either end with live edge outside, its 2.25in think before any sanding.

Once I get the leg dimensions worked out, I'll post images.

ERC table and legs with oak inlays on the underside for attaching the legs.

I do plan to duplicate the leg system in this photo, I have my leg posts cut as true 6x6. length yet to be determined. 

Thanks for you folks in advance.


[attachment=19393]


----------



## DomInick (Apr 14, 2013)

I believe that was Brink

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Brink (Apr 14, 2013)

Yup, that's one of mine.


----------



## Brink (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't remember posting that on this forum. Lol


----------



## DomInick (Apr 14, 2013)

Brink said:


> I can't remember posting that on this forum. Lol



I remember you posting it. I believe it was on your thread, everyone's has their favorite joinery. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Brink (Apr 14, 2013)

I showed the bridles and tusk tenon from that table on the joinery thread, but not that particular pic. 

It was on WWT a couple years ago..


----------



## DomInick (Apr 14, 2013)

Yea I think your right. All I knew is when I saw it, I remembered seeing it from you. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Brink (Apr 17, 2013)

How did we all miss this thread for a month and a half?


----------

